#ubuntu-us-or 2012-02-20
<goddard> why does VLC have a cone for its icon ?
<bkero> That's in their FAQ.
<goddard> shoot some one gots ta read dat
<slangasek> bkerensa: why not just use a chroot?
<goddard> bkero: i dont see dat on tha faq
<bkero> goddard: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VLC_media_player
<bkero> The cone icon used in VLC is a reference to the traffic cones collected by Ecole Centrale's Networking Students' Association.[7] The cone icon design was changed from a hand drawn low resolution icon[8] to a higher resolution CGI-rendered version in 2006, illustrated by Richard Øiestad.[9]
<iBkerensa> slangasek: i have had difficulty getting a chroot setup properly on recise for debian while setting up one for ubuntu was fine
<goddard> oh wikipedia
<goddard> so it was just random?
<slangasek> iBkerensa: I would suggest that getting a Debian chroot working would be a worthwhile exercise; rebooting every time you want to work on packages would be a little tedious
<bkero> is iBkerensa the improvedBkerensa, without lung problems?
<c_smith_> hello
<c_smith_> yo
<c_smith_> anyone here?
<bkero> of course
<c_smith_> bkero: would you care to take a look at my blog and let me know what I could improve and what I could do differenlty (aside from update it more frequently, I'm working on that part)
<bkero> i can take a quick glance, but it's 0218 here
<c_smith_> ah, well, if you don't have time, I'll leave you a link and you can save it and email me your response to cody.smith9202@gmail.com
<c_smith_> the blog is http://csmith0292.wordpress.com/
<bkerensa> good morning of sorts
<bkerensa> slangasek: This is the chroot issue I was having http://paste.ubuntu.com/849709/
<c_smith_> hyello
<slangasek> bkerensa: if you run that last command manually (assuming you've left the sid directory unpacked), what do you see?
<c_smith_> what's going on?
<c_smith_> is bkerensa having issues getting a deb package to build?
<c_smith_> loving my flash drive with Portable Apps installed on it, most of it is open source,
<MarkDude> Portable apps is great
<MarkDude> Most of them will run with wine
<MarkDude> Zombie survival guide http://opensource.com/
<Guest65979> haha awesome
<bkerensa> blkperl: I'm going to be headed out to the PAB building here in a bit.... I have to run by UPS Store first but then on my way
<bkerensa> slangasek: It says this http://paste.ubuntu.com/850527/
<bkerensa> hello Guest3542  and Guest65979 :)
<bkerensa> oh and hello wendar
<slangasek> bkerensa: hum, strange
<bkerensa> c_smith_: Nope I'm trying to setup a chroot
<bkerensa> slangasek: Indeed... dholbach said this was the best way to do a chroot and I have been going off a older guide on wiki that apparently is no good
<slangasek> there was nothing wrong with the command you ran, I would've commented earlier if there had been
<slangasek> this looks to be a rather serious bug in the bootstrapping of sid, but not one I've heard of before now
<bkerensa> :D
<slangasek> I'm testing to see if I can reproduce it
<bkerensa> slangasek: I'm running 12.04
<bkerensa> just for reproducing purposes
<wendar> hi bkerensa
<slangasek> bkerensa: can't reproduce the bug.  Can you try debootstrapping again, from the top?
<bkerensa> certainly
<bkerensa> slangasek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/850550/
<slangasek> bkerensa: did you delete the sid directory first?
<bkerensa> yep rm -f r ~/sid
 * slangasek nods
<slangasek> can I see the output of ls -l /etc/motd ~/sid/etc/motd ?
<bkerensa> sure
<bkerensa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/850557/
<albrigha> oops
<albrigha> i wish i could get xchat to log me in automatically. is there some setting i'm missing??
<bkerensa> albrigha: Just use znc? :)
<slangasek> bkerensa: "no such file or directory" - that's strange, since that's the file it complains about when you run the dpkg command manually
<bkerensa> slangasek: yes but i rm -f -r ~/sid
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> ^
<slangasek> bkerensa: er, you did that *after* running debootstrap the second time?
<bkerensa> slangasek: each time just to make sure I was working with a crispy attempt :)
<bkerensa> let me run again and then ls for u
<slangasek> well, I need to see the output of the command when ~/sid exists ;)
<slangasek> could I see ~/sid/debootstrap/debootstrap.log as well?
<bkerensa> surely
<bkerensa> slangasek: Most puzzling it seems to be proceeding past where it hung previously
<bkerensa> good news for me I guess
<bkerensa> :D
<slangasek> heh, ok
<bkerensa> slangasek: Thanks for the help... Now I'm off to drop a bundle of CD's with the PSU folks and hopefully find a UPS Store downtown
<bkerensa> :D
<slangasek> enjoy :)
<blkperl> bkerensa: pong
<blkperl> im in class again
<bkerensa> blkperl: its ok :) I'm inroute to PSU will drop off a bundle at the desk... Hopefully the right desk
<blkperl> FAB 82-01
<blkperl> should say Computer Action Team on the sign
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-02-21
<bkero> CATs?
<bkero> mrow
<bkero> meow
<iBkerensa> blkperl: did u get the cd's
<bkerensa> blkperl: I assume it got to the right place... there was Unicorn meat in the lobby :)
<bkerensa> kees, adam_g, Brian_H, sbeattie, shirgall, bdmurray: Any plans to join us for the Global Jam? (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/1553/detail/)
<bkerensa> Hope to have a bug focus for the event
<blkperl> bkerensa: i received irc confirmation of delivery :)
<bkerensa> blkperl: Excellent.... I also like the fact that one of the people who got them discussed with me how he would NOT like to see any Fedora CD's up front
<bkerensa> :D
<blkperl> haha
<blkperl> well we are an ubuntu shop :)
<MarkDude> Fair enough on the Fedora CDs, they are harder to install
 * MarkDude thinks they should be kept behind the counter, the same way we have them at a coffee shop
<MarkDude> The Ubuntu CDs were out front
<MarkDude> Also helps avoid new user questions about LVM and such ;D
<blkperl> lvm is awesome though
<blkperl> um erk: unity your suppose to open applications when i click on the icon
<blkperl> s/your/you're
<blkperl> alright how do you start ubuntu-software-center from the cli?
<blkperl> wow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin needs some love
<c_smith_> bkerensa, are you here?
<c_smith_> if so, I have a couple of questions.
<c_smith_> guess not. I'll try again tomorrow.
 * c_smith_ leaves to sleep
<bkerensa> c_smith_: you can e-mail me any questions when I'm not on IRC and also if you look at the userlist in your client (Xchat?) the usernames that are grey usually mean that user is idle or away while black signifies recent activity in most cases. You can also do /whois nick to find their idle time
<bkerensa> blkperl: Thank you for bringing that documentation to our attention (doc-team) I have pinged the mailing list to see if any first time contributors would like to work on it.
<blkperl> bkerensa: no problem :)
<blkperl> let me know how it turns out ;)
<albrigha> bkerensa, okay, i'm ready to put some time into setting up connecting to your irc connection server
<bkero> bkerensa: okay, I have mozilla swag in oregon already for you, we just need to coordinate the delivery of them to you
<blkperl> bkero: moz swag? :)
<bkero> blkperl: indeed
<albrigha> bkerensa, http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<albrigha> how did i miss this??
<albrigha> oh wait, it went live today. ha..guess i'm more connected these days
<bkerensa> bkero: Where in Oregon? :P
<bkerensa> albrigha: Ok lets do it
<bkero> bkerensa: He's in east portland
<albrigha> hm?
<bkerensa> bkerensa: Ok and is there a deadline for pickup?
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> bkero: I'm in NE off of Glisan
<bkero> bkerensa: okay cool
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-02-22
<c_smith_> is anyone here who can direct me to where I might get a price for a ticket for OSCON?
<bkerensa> c_smith_: They have not opened registration yet
<c_smith_> bkerensa, ah, thanks
<bkerensa> but the cost is somewhere between $700 to $500
<bkerensa> $5000
<bkerensa> I think $5k is the high end
<bkerensa> I cannot remember
<bkerensa> It depends on what training, sessions and package you get and when you order
<c_smith_> ok
<bkerensa> Expo hall is free if your not interested in training and talks but most people have their employers expense the cost of their ticket
<c_smith_> cool
<c_smith_> gotta love it when you don't have much money to spend..... I'll likely just hang out in the Expo Hall for a bit see what's all there.
<bkero> bkerensa: go down to collective agency thursday or friday afternoon and ask for a man named dietrich
<bkerensa> bkero: lol ok.... so cloak and dagger :P
<bkerensa> and he will have a package for me?
<bkerensa> :)
<bkero> bkerensa: he says he's there 9-3, so make it those times
<bkero> yes
<bkerensa> ok will do
<c_smith_> so, Ubuntu for mobile devices might be coming MUCH earlier than 2014, they already have a demonstration for Ubuntu for Android.
<albrigha> hello everyone
<bkero> c_smith_: Is it anything better than just installing that stupid 'linux for android' package from the market and running X in VNC?
<albrigha> bkero, http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<albrigha> looks cool :)
<bkero> albrigha: yea
<bkero> Saw that
<albrigha> bkero, i don't think i've seen you before, how's it going? :)
<bkero> albrigha: I've seen the site before
<bkero> I don't think there's much to see beyond that yet
<bkero> and my phone is only single core (
<bkero> :(
<albrigha> yeah true
<albrigha> have you been using ubuntu long bkero?
<albrigha> sorry, I don't know anything about ya
<c_smith_> bkero, as albrigha has said, this is more than those dang Linux for Android packages in the market. but it requires 2+ cores.
 * c_smith_ wants to try Ultimate Edition, but will likely settle on 12.04 daily live CD
<albrigha> c_smith_, did you get the daily installed on your laptop?
<c_smith_> albrigha, yes, after letting the build keep updating for a few weeks.
<c_smith_> or should I say about one week.
<c_smith_> but said computer is in for repairs for the broken hinge rail it had.
<c_smith_> should be getting it back later this week.
<albrigha> ah cool
<c_smith_> yup
<albrigha> are you doing a coffee hour this week, c_smith_ ?
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> Apache 2.4 Mmmm Yum
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> time to get this bad boy running
<bkerensa> Happy Birthday c_smith_
<c_smith_> hello
<c_smith_> aww, man! my nick got logged off again!
<c_smith> there we go.
<bkerensa> happy bday c_smith
<bkerensa> albrigha: Let me know when u want some znc
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> slangasek: Looks like the jam is coming together.... vagrant is our POC and he is planning to be there 9:45ish
<bkerensa> slangasek: Would you be interested in showing those interested how to do a simple packaging?
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Thanks for RSVP'ing are you going to be able to do a brief talk about contributing to BugSquad?
<bdmurray> sure
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Want the focus to be on triaging and learning the ropes of contributing to bugs and I think slangasek might have some ideas for tasks since we had discussed another jam/bsp for march and I'm hoping we can roll some upstream work in
<slangasek> bkerensa: I'm happy to do some presenting, but I'm not sure how a presentation on doing simple packaging translates into people contributing that day?
<bkerensa> slangasek: Indeed a presentation wont unless they can get it down in a short amount of time
<bkerensa> slangasek: Did you have some ideas for contributing?
<bkerensa> I was going to suggest triaging and bitesize bug fixing
<bkerensa> we could use harvest.u.c for grabbing some tasks
<bdmurray> depending on the audience talking about reporting bugs might a good idea too
<slangasek> maybe I can do "anatomy of a source package", hmm
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Had suggested also doing some Ubuntu Friendly testing
<bdmurray> I think the friendly program is still in beta
<bkerensa> well I will think on this... I have to run out to do some work in SW
<bkerensa> ttyl
<MarkDude> Towards the end they talk about Ubuntu on Android http://twit.tv/show/tech-news-today/441 Tom said he really support Linux
<MarkDude> bkerensa, could get on that show
<MarkDude> Want an intro? Ask Chris, he knows a few people...
<MarkDude> #likeaboss
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-02-23
<c_smith> yay! I got my laptop back! :D
<c_smith> hello
<goddard> heya
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-02-24
<c_smith> hello
<bkerensa> hello all
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> bkero: I will be heading down to meet dietrich today at Collective Agency
<bkero> bkerensa: cool okay
<bkero> bkerensa: he should be there
<bkero> bkerensa: when will you get out to coag today?
<bkero> bkerensa: 12:19 < dietrich> sure. it's a white plastic bag, with a Firefox sticker, sitting on the table with the plants by windows by the front door.
<bkero> bkerensa: 12:21 < dietrich> bkero: scratch that, it's on the coffee table by the front door. more room there :)
<bkerensa> bkero: Ok and how do I get into said coag
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I have never been there
<bkerensa> :D
<bkero> bkerensa: just walk inside, no clue, I haven't been there either
<bkero> It's a coworking space.
<bkerensa> bkero: ok :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-02-25
<c_smith> hello
 * c_smith is at Broadway Commons for the Ubuntu Hour,
<c_smith> anyone else here?
<bkerensa> blkperl: I did pickup and I will send photos post-event incase you want to share internally :) thanks
<bkerensa> hello c_smith: I'm here virtually :D
<blkperl> bkerensa: wut
<bkerensa> blkperl: disregard that was for bkero :P
<bkerensa> I'm having a tired day... I went to bed at 10pm so my sleep schedule is out of whack
<bkero> bkerensa: cool, thanks
<bkero> bkerensa: please do, and I will
<bkerensa> bkero: I will already be anyways just to share with the rest of the Mozilla WebFWD team
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> bkero: I have been trying to get Google to send me swag for a year
<bkerensa> :D
<bkero> bkerensa: we <3 you more than Google
<bkerensa> bkero: I think so... You guys sent me a t-shirt and Google have me a lame flashing magnetic pen
<bkerensa> :P
<bkero> bkerensa: you want tshirts?  How many?
<bkerensa> bkero: I have a shirt
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> bkero: I might take some for the release party though but thats not till April :)
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Looks like Shawn is coming to the Global Jam
<bkerensa> :P
<bkero> bkerensa: I'll get you some stuff
<Brian_H> sweet
<bkerensa> slangasek: Looks like I'm going to co-maintain that package until the current maintainer is confident that the package wont end up RFA again
<blkperl> woah bkerensa is a package maintainer now?
<blkperl> bkero: i want a t-shirt :)
<bkerensa> blkperl: Co-maintainer
<blkperl> bkerensa: :D
<bkerensa> blkperl: and will likely see if this is going to be something sustainable for me but it seems like a good match with low work levels :)
<bkero> blkperl: okay
<bkerensa> bkero: should tell him there will be some at release party :)
<bkero> you can
<bkerensa> blkperl: we will have shirts at the release party in April and next sunday at global jam we will have some mozilla swag
<bkerensa> :D
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-02-26
<slangasek> bkerensa: makes sense
<albrigha> bkerensa, ping
<MarkDude> bkerensa, ping2
 * MarkDude wants folks to know that is not just 2- he meant ping *squared*
 * MarkDude waits his turn....
<blkperl> ping6
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-02-20
<bkerensa> blkperl: you coming to my class at FreeGeek this afternoon? :)
<blkperl> bkerensa: ?
<blkperl> bkerensa: need more cds
<Paul__> Class?
<Paul__> hi IRC
<Paul__> Hi Ben
<happybatty> hi
<jimjam> #unbuntu-women
<jimjam> #ubuntu-women
<Paul__> join #xubuntu
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-02-21
<bkerensa> blkperl: oh? I will have to make a plan to come down
<bkerensa> =)
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-02-22
<nathwill> how goes everybody?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, so.... do we have a server I can ssh into yet?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, or rather, one I can run ZNC on
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-02-23
<bkerensa> tgm4883: you can ZNC to people.ubuntu-oregon.org
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-02-24
<readalien> h
<readalien> anyone for eugene?
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-02-23
<Azeban> Hello hello hello. and good evening
<Azeban> Hello hello hello.
<Azeban> Hello hello hello.
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-02-18
<wxl> hey anyone who is not an admin of the team want to do me a favor and go to the loco team portal while authenticated and see if you see "join this team" even though you are a member of the team?
<shirgall> wxl: sure
<wxl> shirgall: so it does?
<shirgall> I see "Contact this Team"
<wxl> and that's it then
<shirgall> I think I already joined years ago
<wxl> oh
<wxl> i mean in the nav at the top top
<shirgall> Ah, there it is "Join this team"
<wxl> STUPID
<shirgall> A link to "https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-or/+join"
<wxl> what's your launchpad id?
<shirgall> jrp
<wxl> and indeed you are a member of teh team
<shirgall> Ah, I was logged into launchpad but not SSO apparently
<wxl> and not an admin
<wxl> oh
<wxl> yeah try again then
<shirgall> So, yes, once authenticated I don't see "Join this team"
<wxl> you just see nothing there?
<shirgall> I only see "Add New Event" "Add New Meeting" in the space where Join This Team was
<wxl> yep ok cool
<wxl> i just submitted a merge request to include "Team Details" in there
<shirgall> Takes time for the stuff to propagate
<wxl> oh yeah i know
<wxl> i just wanted to make sure that my understanding of the code is right :)
<wxl> pretty simple fix https://code.launchpad.net/~wxl/loco-team-portal/more-details
<wxl> or better link to the review https://code.launchpad.net/~wxl/loco-team-portal/more-details/+merge/250210
<wxl> anyone got time to do some quick lubuntu testing today?
<wxl> we just had a rebuild at the last minute and my regulars are off doing other things
